# The FlavourMill concentrates



## Ivan (20/5/17)

Ok i'm not really a guy that likes to write on forums as the people that know me will know. Also excuse the spelling etc.
Nevertheless here we go
So i went and bought a bunch of flavours from the new TFM range from #Theflavourmill as they are in my town and i always try to support local where i can, and i must say boy was i surprised. Some of the flavours i tried include malva pudding, milktart, pink milk, caramel popcorn, amarulla, icecream and chocolate.all flavours was mixed as single flavours @ 5% except for the amarulla, icecream and chocolate as i combined these 3 to make my very own dompedro.
So here's my verdict:
Malva pudding:
very close but some people might want to add a bit of custard.
Pink milk:
You get what the bottle says it might be the best "Nesquik" tipe flavour i have ever tried.
Milktart:
Also close but a bit like one you buy at spar and not like granny use to make.
Caramel popcorn:
For me it lacks a bit in flavour but not bad but i'm sure with a bit of tweeking and adding maybe a flavour or 2 i will get that diddle daddle i want.
I am yet to try the rest of the flavours i bought but thought it would be nice to shares this with my fellow diy'ers.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------

